# How to train after a collapsed lung?



## iradi8 (Jun 19, 2011)

So I am about a month out from a bad spill. Went over the bars broke my left clavicle and 4 ribs which collapsed my left lung. Walked out the 2 miles to the trailhead by the time I made it to the ER (where I work) I had a 40% collapse on my left lung. Spent 5 days in the hospital with a chest tube. Wondering if anybody has collapsed a lung and how long you waited to start exercise again? Can't work and going crazy, been taking walks in the afternoons but wanna try and up the intensity but can't run cause collar bone still a little sore.


----------



## krd123 (Jul 21, 2004)

*My wife had a collapsed lung*

Hers was spontaneous and very unusual. It was also 90% collapsed. Once the lung is re-inflated and staying that way there really aren't any restrictions on exercise. My wife was able to return to activity right away. She was very careful though and found she couldn't tolerate much at first. There are two big restrictions though. No scuba diving and no flying in non pressurized aircraft.


----------



## iradi8 (Jun 19, 2011)

I started some light jogging this week gonna try and hit the stationary bike next week


----------

